# Ammo Supply Online



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

i generally buy my ammo at the big "Wal" but I was wondering if there are any other good and reputable locations on the internet. Has anyone purchased online? What about pricing with shipping???? What was your experience? Looking for 9mm, 45ACP, 30-06 and 7.62X39.

Thanks!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Ableammo.com and freedom munitions


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> i generally buy my ammo at the big "Wal" but I was wondering if there are any other good and reputable locations on the internet. Has anyone purchased online? What about pricing with shipping???? What was your experience? Looking for 9mm, 45ACP, 30-06 and 7.62X39.
> 
> Thanks!


The D-Dumbocrazys are currently pushing to make online sales illegal, in states that have no already done so.

I would look for deals and stock up, do it sooner than later.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> The D-Dumbocrazys are currently pushing to make online sales illegal, in states that have no already done so.
> 
> I would look for deals and stock up, do it sooner than later.


They are COMPLAINING about it, that doesn't mean they are actually getting anything done on it.

Having said that, I totally agree with your "I would look for deals and stock up, do it sooner than later."


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

ammoseek lists ammo by manufacturer and also the cost per round.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I buy from a company and tend to stay with them. Great luck with Sportsmans Guide, SGammo, ammunitionstore.com AIM Surplus and Classic.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

GunBot 17hmr rimfire ammo
In stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading supplies
Ammo To Go : Ammunition | Bulk and Cheap Ammo for Sale
Ammo, Optics, Bullets & More | Natchez Shooters Supplies
Ammunition, Cope's Distributing


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Online sellers and most gun stores raised their prices during the recent ammo shortage. Simply a factor of supply and demand. To the credit of WalMart, they held their prices at pre-shortage levels and today remain one of the lowest cost places to purchase ammo.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> They are COMPLAINING about it, that doesn't mean they are actually getting anything done on it.
> 
> Having said that, I totally agree with your "I would look for deals and stock up, do it sooner than later."


The wheels are already turning:

Rep. Bonnie Watson Coleman (Dumbo crazy-N.J.) has introduced the Stop Online Ammunition Sales Act of 2015.

Dem bill targets online ammo sales | TheHill


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Currently I am purchasing $350 a month in ammo, give or take a couple bucks.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Check out SGAmmo.com | Family Owned and Operated Ammo Sales, Stillwater OK


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

In NJ finding ammo at reasonable prices was difficult before Sandy Hook. Your choices were basically pay too much locally, make a trip to PA, or order online. Subsequent to Sandy Hook, purchasing locally became difficult, a trip to PA meant possibly making a trip then not finding what you want, or looking online and knowing immediately that you couldn't get what you want. Clearly the latter was the easiest. 

Since then it has become generally the case that you could find your caliber, but not your favorite brand. That seems to be true locally, in PA and online. Online continues to be the cheapest and most convenient way to purchase, or at least find out that you can't purchase, whatever ammo you are after.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> They are COMPLAINING about it, that doesn't mean they are actually getting anything done on it.
> 
> Having said that, I totally agree with your "I would look for deals and stock up, do it sooner than later."


Actually shooters are complaining about freedom 556 at the minute,124 gr 9mm in the recent past something about squibs on Instagram or so I'm told.
I won't venture into instagram


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

My top picks are:

AIM
LAX
SGAmmo
Target Sports USA


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Cheaperthandirt?
I buy at academy, cheaper than walmart where I am


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Of course I've NEVER bought any ammo online but I hear that some do a good job...
http://ammoseek.com/

I...er... a friend of mine likes the customer service from the folks below;

5.56x45 Ammo | Bulk 5.56x45 AR 15 Ammunition For Sale Cheap
Buy Bulk 5.56x45 Ammo Online at BulkAmmo.com - Available and Ready to Ship
.45 ACP Ammo by Sellier & Bellot - 230 grain FMJ (Box of 50) | Bulk Ammo Direct


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't buy ammo on-line either. Why should I, lost everything in a boating accident.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Cheaperthandirt?
> I buy at academy, cheaper than walmart where I am


Cheaper than Dirt showed their true colors and I would discourage anyone from shopping at CTD.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Cheaperthandirt?
> I buy at academy, cheaper than walmart where I am


Were you out of the country when Sandy Hook occurred? That's the only reason I can think of for mentioning CTD?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> The wheels are already turning:
> 
> Rep. Bonnie Watson Coleman (Dumbo crazy-N.J.) has introduced the Stop Online Ammunition Sales Act of 2015.
> 
> Dem bill targets online ammo sales | TheHill


Have I misunderstood that the Democrats have control of the house and senate? How silly of me... oh, wait... not only do they not, not even all of their party is in favor of gun control.

Look, I dislike the big-government, let-me-control-everything-down-to-the-time-you-pee people as much or more than most, but frankly they don't have the votes, and this is nothing but a dog-and-pony show.

But by all means, stock up now... don't wait, seriously, not one dad-gum minute. I'm set, because I didn't screw around. This is everybody's chance to stock up, so don't flinch, step up and stock your ammo DEEP. You never know what these idiots in Washington will do.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Cheaper than Dirt go #$%@ themselves, the no good @%$^ [email protected]%^(&$'s.... and they horse they rode in on (which they probably stole).


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ammoseek.com and gunbot.com are good, so I hear....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just now pulled the trigger on 1000 rounds of sweet, sweet Golden Tiger from SG Ammo. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------

